# Salt Fork ( Muskie Fishing )



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

A friend and I are on vacation this week. We are going to try out muskie fishing at Salt Fork. Anyone have any suggestions or ideas that might help us catch some? Where to go and where not to go? What to use this time of year? My buddy has a whole arsenal of muskie lures and baits. My collection is slowly growing. We got the small lures and we got the big lures that will cause a tsnumai when it hits the water. 

We mainly cast for muskie. We don't prefer to troll, but will if we have to. We know there is rain in the forecast as well. We also catch and release.

Any advice would be greatly apprecaited! 

Thanks


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

Im no musky fisherman, but in a bass tourney over the weekend my partner caught a 30 incher and at weigh in there were 5 other musky hooked. I would imagine they were all caught semi shallow on some type of plastics. Something had them biting....


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool! Thanks or the reply. Will will definetely keep this in mind!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My experience says they love a #6 fat free shad in a chartreuse shad pattern. I've probably donated $50 worth of those baits in the last 6-7 years to muskies at salt fork.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> My experience says they love a #6 fat free shad in a chartreuse shad pattern. I've probably donated $50 worth of those baits in the last 6-7 years to muskies at salt fork.


Yeah I know the feeling. I have donated quite a lot baits to some under water trees. 

Thanks or the response Bad Bud!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody know the water temp at saltfork?


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

It's just under 80 near the damn.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

78 towords the upper end.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

With the temps expected to be hot for the next week, water will stay warm for sure.


----------

